# Question about long-lasting anime : How the hell are they made?



## Noctosphere (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi
So I'm not talking about those anime you get 13-22 episode per year
I'm talking abpout anime like Pokemon, Naruto, One Piece, Fairy Tail and such
Anime that releases an episode every week (about 50 weeks a year)
How the hell are they made?
I mean, animation, dubbing, and for filler/pokemon anime, scenario, all that in a single week?
It's hard to believe:S

Can someone tell me how are they made?
thanks


----------



## Veho (Jan 21, 2018)

Think of how soap operas produce an episode each _day_, so that shows you how writing, direction, acting etc. can all be done in one day. The animation takes longer but that's where animation trickery comes in handy.  

Also, the drawing quality is shit. 







Fite me.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 21, 2018)

Veho said:


> Think of how soap operas produce an episode each _day_, so that shows you how writing, direction, acting etc. can all be done in one day. The animation takes longer but that's where animation trickery comes in handy.
> 
> Also, the drawing quality is shit.
> 
> ...


LOL
never saw it that way honestly
but I havent caught up the serie 
also, even if this shit is real, you dont see it unless youre really trying to find shit


----------



## Veho (Jan 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> also, even if this shit is real, you don't see it unless you're really trying to find shit



*Nani? *







Okay, I agree, you have to look for these things but you don't have to look very hard. It's very easy to cut corners in animation so they cut every corner they can find. Including half-assing anything that appears in frame for less than a second, or anything that's moving because each frame takes 1/17th of a second so people won't notice if it's wonky.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 21, 2018)

I'd add too they're produced by institutions, they have big company deals and backing. Dragon Ball for example is handled by Toei Animation, a staple of Japanese animated stuff for over 50 years, 60 even? They have the money, they don't necessarily have the time, as Super and even DBZ can attest to. Well oiled machines too, the weekly anime running now have done so for at least a decade, and probably had it rough the first few months, formative years, but eventually go into a spell. Maybe there should be a documentary on it, I'm just going by observations more so than facts.

Speaking of weekly anime...Berserk since 2016?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 21, 2018)

Veho said:


> *Nani? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I dont know where that scene was taken
But Luffy getting a long neck like that isntthat surprising, he ate the gum gum fruit


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> also, even if this shit is real, you dont see it unless youre really trying to find shit



If you can pull off the blissfully ignorant on cheap animations bit then I highly encourage you not to train yourself to spot such flaws.

As a start though. 
You know you are watching a cheap animation when in a crowd nobody but the main character(s) move.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 21, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> If you can pull off the blissfully ignorant on cheap animations bit then I highly encourage you not to train yourself to spot such flaws.
> 
> As a start though.
> You know you are watching a cheap animation when in a crowd nobody but the main character(s) move.


yea i saw this sometime
people stuck in a walking position and not moving at all, like they were about to make a step


----------



## Veho (Jan 21, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> You know you are watching a cheap animation when in a crowd nobody but the main character(s) move.


The "faceless background crowd" is such a staple of anime, poking fun at it is now a running gag among animators. 

http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/938/335/c2f.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Kx2q6x9.jpg 
http://i.imgur.com/HrmRslC.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/e1mLy53.png 
http://i.imgur.com/OBu2Moc.jpg
https://formeinfullbloom.files.wordpress.com/2015/10/ougiformulatrial.png


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 21, 2018)

This reminds me of the "every time you see something really silly for a computer it is a contest between show writers", only even more silly.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 21, 2018)

Think of it this way.
Day 1 - Animate after reviewing script.
Day 2 - Audio.
Day 3 - Muxing.
Day 4 - Create New Script.
Day 5 to 7 - Vacation in the Bahamas.
Repeat week.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Spectral Blizzard said:


> Think of it this way.
> Day 1 - Animate after reviewing script.
> Day 2 - Audio.
> Day 3 - Muxing.
> ...


Also, Nintendo is a fucking god, and that's how Pokemon is good.


----------



## wafflebeard (Feb 6, 2018)

credit also goes to the creators of the manga that become these long running anime series. One Piece wouldn't be 824 episodes long if Eiichiro Oda weren't a relentless manga drawing machine. turning out a 24-ish page issue of comics each week is grueling, even with assistants, and these creators literally sacrifice their body, health, and sleep to create these series. not that the animators and studios don't deserve credit as well but don't forget the mangaka.


----------

